# Reels with level wind...



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I know they don't cast well and the level wind tends to break, but if you had to use a level wind which one would you choose for surf fishing. I guess we will be paddling out baits. I'm think maybe Daiwa Saltist or Shimano Tekota?? FYI, my father amputated his left thumb with a circular saw in a construction accident 30 years ago and cant physically use a non level wind conventional reel. Thanks,


----------



## SurfSider713 (Sep 28, 2009)

Your father would appreciate a Daiwa Saltist 50. They are wenches. Spool it with 65lb braid and a 40lb mono topshot. Hope this helps...


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Shimano Charter Special.. I have had one for over 10yrs now and its awesome.. casts well too and with 65 lb braid I think you can bring in almost anything in the surf.. it will hold around 500 yds of 65 braid.. I have used it for snapper, kings and even tuna..


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Penn 345 GT has the line capacity (575yds/30lb mono) for yaking baits out to six foot sharks but don't try to cast it. Biggest Level wind reel I've fished.

The smaller Penn GT Series reels are pretty strong level wind reels and cast fairly well.

Be careful to get the USA made models.

http://www.pennfishingstore.com/penn-gt-level-wind-reels.html


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

I also fish a couple of old Penn 350 Level Line reels with new handles added. They hold 300 yds of 30lb mono, which is more than plenty for bull reds and lots of other beach fishing situations. Wish they made a current version of these in a large capacity reel. 

With the kids fishing it's good to have some level wind reels around.


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have 2 345gti's and a tekota 800. I have been using them all since '06 and I have to say I love them all. The 345's do seem to cast a little better but their clickers are pretty worthless and I would be worried if i hooked a 6 or 7ft. shark. The Tekota on the other hand has the loudest clicker i have ever heard and the reel is solid. I have no doubt that i could load it up with some 65lb. braid and bring in a really large shark. 

I wouldn't give up any of them, but if i wasn't worried about casting baits I would definitely go with the tekota. 

I don't have any experience with the saltist but I am sure you couldn't go wrong with one of those either.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Which ever one you choose be sure and keep that worm gear and pall clean and oiled. That seems to be the first thing to go on a conventional reel with a line guide.......


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

the best for casting with a level wind is the abu garcia 7000 red baitcaster, holds a good amount of line, it is $150


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Spinning*

I know you said level wind.You got some good choices.But what about a open face spinning reel.Can be used right or left by(moveing handle to other side) whichever fits his hands better.Yea I know he's right handed practice at home about a week left handed and you and he will be amazed,casting and cranking....CVA34


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

When I started this thread I was trying to get geared up for surf fishing and didn't want pop to feel excluded. He uses spinning reels a lot. He is actually left handed and keeps moving the handles on the reels. But, I was apparently worried over nothing. We were fishing out of the boat for big drum this past weekend. He put out a penn 309 and I put out Daiwa Sealine 50. I was messing around the front of the boat rigging another rod when the Sealine sounded off. Pop grabbed it and landed the fish. It might be different with a 9 or 12/0 but he handled the sealine and about a 40 lb drum no problem.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

thats great! glad to hear he can still get into it!!! if you want a little bit cheaper reel but with no less performance, try out the Penn 209 you can cast it just as easily as pretty much any other caster, and it has great line capacity as well!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Paleo Dave said:


> I also fish a couple of old Penn 350 Level Line reels with new handles added. They hold 300 yds of 30lb mono, which is more than plenty for bull reds and lots of other beach fishing situations. Wish they made a current version of these in a large capacity reel.
> 
> With the kids fishing it's good to have some level wind reels around.


The Penn 350's can be awsome reels but it takes some work. I have several I used and loved in the surf. I replaced the heavy brass spools with aluminum spools so they would cast MUCH better. I replaced the brass bearing with teflon bearings and upgraded the drag washers. The 350 is the only level wind I know of that will let you get 3-4 wraps of a decent leader on the reel and never worry about tearing the level wind out with the leader knot.

I have penn 970's, 980's, 505's CT caged ambassadeurs half a dozen newells and I still prefer the old 350s.. (-:**


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

fishing-guru said:


> the best for casting with a level wind is the abu garcia 7000 red baitcaster, holds a good amount of line, it is $150


I second that,, the 7000 abu is hard to beat and IMO very easy to cast,,,, just dont loaded it up to much..


----------

